# Stena and Tesco Deals - Further Restrictions



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Just planning a trip to Germany/Denmark in the autumn and have just discovered some new clubcard 'rules' for the Stena crossings...

With effect from 16 July you can ony use £200 worth of vouchers on a return crossing and £100 on a single.

Deals are now only available on Flexi Fares which are on average about £10 more per single crossing than the economy fares we usually use.

All bookings subject to a £10 surcharge which can be paid in tokens, which if I remember was always the case.

So, they are gradually chipping away at some deals, so if you're using Stena, get it booked before 16 July. Every little helps!

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=167&bci=4294967191|Travel

If that link doesn't work....

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/browse.aspx?N=4294967191

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

Just rang Tesco to clarify a few things...

If you pay the £10 surcharge in tokens it would be deducted from the £200/£100 limit, so you would effectively only get deals for £190/£90 respectively if that makes sense.

The 16 July deadline refers to booking with Stenaline itself so give yourself plenty of time to convert your points with Tesco first to beat the deadline, mine went off this morning :wink: 

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Popular*

Thanks

It seems Stenas regular paying passenger numbers are up, hence the new restrictions.

Stena had the new ships built and then the recession hit, new larger vessels were not filling and passenger numbers were down. When we first used the route, there were lots of Polish and other Eastern Europeans on-board. Last 3 trips, we had not noticed any.

But They have increased freight and coach parties, so as a result Tesco Clubcard deals are one of the first things they look at.

Our last overnight crossing was £550 and we paid almost in-full with deals.

Because of where we live, It will now be better for us to pay for the Hull Routes with P&O. It may still be an advantage for those who live closer to Harwich as day crossings, even for those with 10m Motorhomes, they start at around £90. Each way

So I think for us, it will be goodbye to Stena crossings.

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've just got in with a crossing before the restrictions kick in  

We used to treat ourselves with a commodore cabin if we were flush with tokens but thats been knocked on the head now. We'll still use them though as we now live in Norfolk and it's closer for us. It usually comes out at £320 ish combined day and night return and £160 ish for one way with outside cabins so effectively £120 or £60 repectively with tokens and still worth it for us, especially if heading for Italy/Germany.

I detest that drive down to Dover/Folkestone and hate it even more coming back :twisted: 

What are the new ships like?

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*ferries*

Hi Pete

If you drove to the Tunnel from North Norfolk that works out of approx 200 miles (25mpg / 10 gallons )= £60 plus ........tesco points with the tunnel £75.00......Total costs £135.00

The drive is a pain , but if made at the right time you could be camped in Begium the same day ready for your trip into Germany the next day.

Easy for me to say as i live 30 mins from Le Tunnel , but the ferry costs do seem a tad high.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dinger,

Its that drive, I hate it, really hate it, you're supposed to be enjoying yourself, not fighting the traffic and braving the delights of the M25 orbital carpark.

I don't think Stena costs are too bad supplemented by (admittedly reduced) tesco deals and arriving the next day refreshed.

No doubt I'll still use the tunnel with tesco tokens when visiting western/southern France though but we're just back from there so won't be for a while yet.

There still something more special about a ferry journey though.

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hi Dinger,
> 
> There still something more special about a ferry journey though.
> 
> Pete


...........................Being sea sick :roll: :lol:

I know what you mean Pete , i use to work for Norfolk Line in the 80,s when they had ships running out of Gt Yarmouth to Holland, so enjoyed special rates, but boy when it was choppy in the North Sea.... .....it was not good


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Never considered Stena before and I only 30 miles from Harwich, so I just had a bit of a Google, single trip middle of Jan is £126 for us and two cats, P&O at Dover is £96. Mileage wise to Arras where the route from Calais could join their's about 10 miles in it. So all in all might be worth considering just for some different scenery. 

Its a great pity the old Felixstowe to Zeebrugge route isn't still going, used to cost us dockies port taxe's only, around a tenner I think.  

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

dinger said:


> i use to work for Norfolk Line in the 80,s when they had ships running out of Gt Yarmouth to Holland


Gt Yarmouth would be great, I wish they would bring them back. I could cycle to the ferry then. 

Pete


----------

